# POC Knieschoner zwischen 2 Größen



## NiBi8519 (4. Mai 2017)

N'abend zusammen,

ich suche gerade für den Einstieg ein paar Knieschoner und bin nun nach viel lesen bei POC gelandet.

Nur befinde ich mich zwischen zwei Größen S/M 

Oberschenkel 40
Wade 35

Was ratet ihr mit, lieber S weil es sich bestimmt noch dehnt, oder lieber M?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## adrenochrom (4. Mai 2017)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Oberschenkel 40
> Wade 35


bilder helfen immer!
_auch per pn_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Mai 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> bilder helfen immer!
> _auch per pn_



Ich habe bis dato noch keinen sinnvollen Beitrag von dir gelesen. Was ist los mit dir?


----------



## RockAddict (4. Mai 2017)

Beide bestellen und anprobieren.
Nur du selbst kannst im Endeffekt sagen welche bequemer sind und besser sitzen.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

Eher S aber ich würde auch beide bestellen falls eine Anprobe und Kauf in einem Geschäft nicht möglich ist.

Für den "Allroundeinsatz" gibt es mittlerweile Besseres, ich verwende die POC nur mehr für bikepark.


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Mai 2017)

Danke euch.

Was gibt es denn besseres? Ich habe so viel gelesen heute. Unter anderem die O'Neal Sinner.

Preislich und von den Bewertungen fand ich den POC Joint VPD interessant.

LG


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

Das kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Als ich mir damals die POC gekauft habe musste ich trotz der vielen positiven Bewertungen ziemlich schnell feststellen dass

- sie mega schwer und gerade am Anfang unkomfortabel sind weil der Schaum erst warm werden muss
- ein schwächerer Schutz der dafür über Knie UND Schienbein geht deutlich sinnvoller ist als ein reiner Knieprotektor der sich wie ein Fremdkörper trägt
 - die Notwendigkeit sich immer die Schuhe auszuziehen auf Dauer super nervig ist.

Ich habe dann 2014 nach einer "Endlösung" (beliebtes Reizwort für die Nazijäger hier im Forum  gesucht und so ziemlich alles an Protektoren was es gibt ausprobiert bzw. nachhause bestellt. Raceface, 661, IXS, O'Neal, Fox, Troy Lee, Dainese ... kannst du alle vergessen weil sie trotz teilweise guter Ergonomie misserabel zum pedalieren sind. Nur die ION K_Lite waren top aber die reichten nicht über das Schienbein und man muss sich immer die Schuhe ausziehen (2016 geändert)

Herauskamen die Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin für die Knie und ION E_Lite für die Ellbogen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren die meisten mittlerweile die Endura. Ja im Labor hat der POC bessere Schlagwerte aber in der Praxis ist der Endura einfach unschlagbar. Superleicht, super zu pedalieren und in <1 Minute angezogen.

Bin damit schon mehrmals gecrasht auch mit Pedal Pins gegen das Schienbein und ausser blauen Flecken ist nie was passiert.

Die ION K_Pact sind auch sensationell gut, es stellt sich aber die Frage ob unterwegs auf Tour eine theoretisch höhere Schutzwirkung das doppelte Gewicht dieser sperrigen Schoner rechtfertig. Für bike Park Nutzung sind die sicher das Beste was es gibt.


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Als ich mir damals die POC gekauft habe musste ich trotz der vielen positiven Bewertungen ziemlich schnell feststellen dass
> 
> - sie mega schwer und gerade am Anfang unkomfortabel sind weil der Schaum erst warm werden muss
> - ein schwächerer Schutz der dafür über Knie UND Schienbein geht deutlich sinnvoller ist als ein reiner Knieprotektor der sich wie ein Fremdkörper trägt
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung! *bier*.

Ich suche quasi die Erstlösung 
Fahre generell AM aber möchte nun die Heimischen Enduro Trails fahren. Pedalieren sollten sie schon angenehm, da es ja auch eine Anfahrt gibt.

Ich bin gerade echt irritiert das du schreibst, die O'Neal wären nix.

Die Endura wenn wir von den gleichen reden (Single Track) sehen so globig aus irgendwie, kann aber täuschen.

So, jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter als vorher.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

Die O'Neal Sinner mit dem SAS-TEC Schaum hatte ich da, die einzigen Leute die den gut finden sind etwas überspitzt die die ihn gekauft haben (ich kenne den thread hier im Forum)

Es gibt vom Endura einen Test im Mountainbike Magazin aus 2014 (Test auf homepage aufrufbar) da hat die Knie only Version mit durchschnittlichen Schlagwerten abgeschnitten und war der leichteste Schoner.

Hier sind die Protektoren an meinem Deuter Transalpine montiert:






Ich hatte sie übrigens auch öfters bei Mehrtagestouren dabei, mit den schweren POC oder ION K_Pact wäre das undenkbar, allein schon weil ich sie nicht seitlich am Rucksack montiert bekomme!


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Mai 2017)

Dann schaue ich mir den noch mal genauer an. Vlt hat ja mein Händler auch was da. Danke erstmal


----------



## clemsi (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte mehrere Jahre lang die O'neal Sinner, aktuell die die POC VPD2 DH (für Park) und die ION K Lite zum touren.

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden find ich die POC nicht sonderlich bequem; ich habe meine Maße nicht zur Hand, aber in M haben sie anfangs gut gepasst, rutschen aber mittlerweile. Da hilft auch (zumindest bei mir) oben der Klett nichts: der Schoner muss auf alle fälle auch ohne Klett einen guten Halt haben- das zuziehen ist nur zur letzten fixierung.
Gerade bei den POC ist es sehr unangenehm, wenn man den oberen Klett weit zuziehen muss- das schnürrt den OS nur punktuell ab. Da waren die Sinner weitaus besser und die ION K Pact sind diesen relativ ähnlich: sehr bequem, gute Schutzwirkung, gut zu pedalieren, aber eben auch etwas warm (stört mich aber nicht sonderlich).

edit:
ich verstehe das "Problem"  dem mehrmaligen Anziehen von Schonern nicht- Park/Shuttle& CO: morgens/abends. Vielleicht mal in einer Pause noch Aus- oder zumindest runterziehen. Die ION K Lite habeich hoch wie runter immer an- die stören überhaupt nicht beim pedalieren.
Und für eventuellen Schienbeinschutz gibt es viele extra Lösungen - das muss der Knieschoner nicht unbedingt auch können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (5. Mai 2017)

doppelpost...


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2017)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mehrere Jahre lang die O'neal Sinner, aktuell die die POC VPD2 DH (für Park) und die ION K Lite zum touren.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden find ich die POC nicht sonderlich bequem; ich habe meine Maße nicht zur Hand, aber in M haben sie anfangs gut gepasst, rutschen aber mittlerweile. Da hilft auch (zumindest bei mir) oben der Klett nichts: der Schoner muss auf alle fälle auch ohne Klett einen guten Halt haben- das zuziehen ist nur zur letzten fixierung.
> Gerade bei den POC ist es sehr unangenehm, wenn man den oberen Klett weit zuziehen muss- das schnürrt den OS nur punktuell ab. Da waren die Sinner weitaus besser und die ION K Pact sind diesen relativ ähnlich: sehr bequem, gute Schutzwirkung, gut zu pedalieren, aber eben auch etwas warm (stört mich aber nicht sonderlich).
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Ich werde nun ein wenig testen. Anfangen werde ich mit POC, die ich nun bestellt habe. Die O'Neal und Endura werden folgen. Die Meinungen gehen ja bei einem eigentlich einfachen Thema, doch weit auseinander.


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

Bei Tipps auf ein genaues Modell wär ich vorsichtig. Jeder hat schließlich ein anderes knie und anderes Anforderungsprofil . Dem einen taugt das, dem anderen was anderes. Anprobieren hilft, kann sich aber rausstellen, dass die kurze Anprobe nicht gereicht hat um alle Schwächen zu erkennen. Ich bestell bei der Größe, rein nach Oberschenkelumfang. An der Stelle find ich es am wichtigsten, dass der Schoner richtig passt, da bei einem Sturz der Schoner meist "runtergezogen" wird. Über die Schuhe kriegen war mir auch wichtig. Ich hab IXS Slope Evo. Die sind super (super schutz, verrutscht nicht und sehr gut zu treten), würde ich aber keinem Anfänger empfehlen, da sie nicht weit genug runter gehen um das Pedalpinproblem abzumildern. Darauf würde ich an deiner Stelle auch achten. Mit Ion hab ich bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben sich m.E. zu früh aufgelöst. (an den Nähten) K-Pact haben nur 6 monate gehalten.. Aber hatte sie auch im Dirtpark an, daher erhöhte Belastung. Bestell dir ein paar oder probier welche von bekannten aus, falls dir das nicht zu eklig ist..


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Tipp von mir:
Falls Schoner rutschen, hilft nass machen. (Also die Schoner, nicht dich  )
Deswegen bekommt man die auch immer so schlecht ausgezogen, wenn man verschwitzt ist 
Das mach ich so, wenn ich mal Ellenbogenschoner trage (was seeehr selten vorkommt)


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

clemsi schrieb:


> ich verstehe das "Problem"  dem mehrmaligen Anziehen von Schonern nicht- Park/Shuttle& CO: morgens/abends. Vielleicht mal in einer Pause noch Aus- oder zumindest runterziehen. Die ION K Lite habe ich hoch wie runter immer an- die stören überhaupt nicht beim pedalieren.
> Und für eventuellen Schienbeinschutz gibt es viele extra Lösungen - das muss der Knieschoner nicht unbedingt auch können.



Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Die Einfachheit muss gegeben sein. Am Anfang hatte ich auch gedacht "ziehst dir halt die Schuhe aus, ist doch keine Problem" und "nimmst halt noch einen extra Schienbeinschutz" aber wenn man jedesmal Schuhe an - Schuhe aus und noch den extra Schienbeinschutz draufkloppen muss dann fängt man irgendwann an es komplett zu lassen, mal abgesehen von dem vielen Geraffel was man den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend schleppen muss.

Wenn du shuttelst dann wäre das natürlich egal, aber dann würde ich gleich direkt die ION K_Pact nehmen und nicht mit so einer POC+Schienbeinschutz Kombilösung herumeiern. 

Die ION K_lite waren damals die einzigen Protektoren bei denen ich mir ebenfalls hab vorstellen können sie den ganzen Tag über zu tragen, leider gehen sie nicht über das Schienbein drüber und für längere Anstiege mal schnell Ausziehen ist auch nicht drin.


----------



## RockAddict (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt hol dir die ION K CAP Evo.
+ Sind sehr schnell an- und ausgezogen, ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen.
+ Jede Menge Verstellmöglichkeiten da der Klettbereich sehr lang ist und für die Knieschale  hinter dem Knie nochmal ein kleiner Zurrgurt dran ist. Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle ob deine Oberschenkel 2cm dünner und die Waden 2cm dicker sind als es in i.einer Tabelle steht.
+ Sehr leicht und angenehm zu tragen.
+ Schienbeinschutz lässt sich ganz simpel entfernen.

- Hab sie bis jetzt nur zuhause getragen aber kann mir vorstellen dass es im Sommer schnell warm drunter wird. Aber bei welchen wird es das nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (5. Mai 2017)

@rmaurer

Da hast du prinzipiell schon recht. Nur: wenn man sich selbst über die Jahre hinweg zu einer gewissen Bequemlichkeit erzogen hat oder aus anderen Gründen dann bei Produkten auf spezielle Eigenschaften achtet, die man nicht mehr missen will, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, dass das für jemand anderen mit anderen Angewohnheiten/Fahrerprofil usw. evtl. absolut irrelevant ist.

Ich würde deswegen nicht alle Knieschoner ausschließen, die sich nicht über den Schuh ziehen lassen und keinen Schienbeinschoner haben, nur weil das jemand anderem absolut wichtig ist. Es klingt vielleicht verrückt, aber auch ein Schienbeinschutz ist für viele uninteressant- die entsprechende Erfahrung muss man oft selbst erst machen 

Du hattest den Sinner mal "da"- hast du ihn auch eine Weile benutzt? Der Sinner ist ein super Schoner - ganz ohne die unreflektierte Fanboybrille; was aber nicht heißt, dass er für jeden gleichermaßen gut und bequem zu tragen ist.

Das ist bei Schonen aber wie bei Helmen, Schuhen usw: auch wenn die individuellen Anforderungen so vielfältig und verschieden sind, gibt es  Produkten Tendenzen in Bezug auf Passform und Komfort. Manche werden von überdurchschnittlich vielen (nicht von allen!) als gut bezeichnet. Bei den Schonern zB ION K Pact, Lite, bei Halbschalen zB der Troy Lee A1, bei FF D3, Fox Rampage  usw. usw. Aber wie gesagt, Tendenzen, eine absoluten Wahrheiten...


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

@clemsi

Es gibt den O'Neal Sinner in 2 Varianten:

Geschlossene Konstruktion als reiner Knieschoner mit Klettverschluss oben und Unten, man muss vorher die Schuhe ausziehen. Habe den in 2 Geschäften in jeweils beiden Größen probiert, er trägt sich wenig ergonomisch und kratzt spürbar beim pedalieren. Ich habe im gleichen Geschäft auch den Ion K_Pact probiert und der Unterschied, vor allem beim pedalieren war wie Tag und Nacht. Der ION hat auch eine spezielle Konstruktion bei der sich 2 Platten bei der Pedalierbewegung übereinanderschieben wodurch sich dieser Schoner trotz seiner Massivheit so sensationell gut pedalieren lässt.

Die längere Version vom Sinner geht über Knie + Schienbeine und lässt sich mit 3 Kletts ohne Ausziehen der Schuhe montieren. Mein Eindruck Zuhause war der selbe, der Schoner ist recht massiv aber ergonomisch wenig durchdacht, außer dem Preis sehe ich da wenig Anreiz sich mit sodass abzufinden.

Ich bin keine der beiden Varianten je im Gelände gefahren sehe aber auch wenig Grund 100€ in die Hand zu nehmen nur um einem Prodult welches sich bereits im Trockentest so auffällig schlecht schlägt noch eine Chance zu geben. Da waren duzende Schoner dabei die ich eher im Zweifel kaufen würde, z.b. Fox Rampage oder Race Face flank leg.

Du hast schon Recht, Meinungen sind sehr subjektiv und es gibt keine absolute Wahrheit, es ist dennoch schwer vorzustellen dass ein Kunde der Gelegenheit hatte beide Protektoren miteinander zu vergleichen den O'Neal Sinner kaufen würde.

Ja man könnte auch mit dem Sinner fahren und der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier aber wieso sollte ich mich mit so einem "durchschnittlichen" Produkt abgeben wenn es von ION&Co deutlich Besseres gibt?

Den ION K_Lite würde ich mir sofort kaufen wenn es ihn in einer Variante gäbe die über die Schienbeine drüber geht (den dort verletze ich mich am häufigsten)


----------



## clemsi (5. Mai 2017)

ich mach's kurz:
man kann die Schoner im Laden/daheim stundenlang testen - in der Praxis herrschen andere Bedingungen (Bewegung, Temperatur, Schweiß, aber auch Dehnung des Materials usw.), d.h. es bleibt immer ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass die Schoner nur im Trockentest glänzen. 
Dazu meine Erfahrungen:
- POC DH Knee (und VPD Elbow): im Laden super (schön stramm, angenehm zu tragen); in der Praxis: beide rutschen nach ein paar Tagen; Knieschoner drücken beim pedalieren in die Kniekehle.
- ION K Lite: im Laden super; in der Praxis: während der ersten paar Ausfahrten zwickten die Schoner in der Kniekehle, bei kälteren Temperaturen (fehlendem Schweiß...) fangen sie leicht an zu rutschen. Zwicken ging irgendwann weg, gegen das rutschen hilft ab und mal waschen und/oder viel futtern.
- O'Neal Sinner (klassisch, von 2011): von Anfang an angenehm zu tragen; Probleme: der Geruch... , einreißende SASTec Protektoren, Löcher durch abscheuern des Stoffs an den Kletts (das aber auch erst nach 2-3 Jahren).
Alle Schoner in M.


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2017)

Danke euch für diese Diskussion. Das lässt einen die Dinge aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen. Ich bin gespannt welche es werden. 

Schönes Wochenende gewünscht!


----------



## Jan_1968 (5. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn das jetzt hier keine Rolle mehr spielt: Bei mir fielen die POC VPD2 nach deren Maßtabelle zu klein aus (waren unangenehm eng). Es passte erst die nächst größere Größe.


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. Mai 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt hier keine Rolle mehr spielt: Bei mir fielen die POC VPD2 nach deren Maßtabelle zu klein aus (waren unangenehm eng). Es passte erst die nächst größere Größe.



Ahhhh ne oder. Hoffe die passen, habe jetzt S bestellt. Bin ich mal gespannt auf morgen.


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt hier keine Rolle mehr spielt: Bei mir fielen die POC VPD2 nach deren Maßtabelle zu klein aus (waren unangenehm eng). Es passte erst die nächst größere Größe.


Bei mir auch. Habe beide im Laden verglichen und L statt M nehmen müssen. Waren bei mir die "VDP 2.0" von 2012, brauche eigentlich sonst immer M (bzw. S/M bei den Endura)

Tragen tun sie sich ganz gut ohne zu rutschen und umschließen das Knie vollständig, auch von der Seite (das machen viele Andere nicht).
Für normales Fahren wirken sie aber zu bullig und irgendwie überdimensioniert, die neuen "VDP Lite" (seit 2015) sind in dieser Hinsicht besser.


----------



## RockAddict (5. Mai 2017)

@rmaurer OT: Sag mal das auf deinem Profilbild, ist das ein eingequetschtes Eichhörnchen in deiner Bremsscheibe? Was bist denn du für ein kranker Perverser?


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

Na hallo geh mal runter vom Gas.
Du tust ja geradezu so wie wenn ich das "Eichhörnchen" da hinein montiert habe. Es ist ja nichtmal mein Eichhörnchen.


----------



## RockAddict (5. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Na hallo geh mal runter vom Gas.
> Du tust ja geradezu so wie wenn ich das "Eichhörnchen" da hinein montiert habe. Es ist ja nichtmal mein Eichhörnchen.


Sieht aber auch nicht so aus als wäre es von alleine da gelandet wo es ist.
Und davon ein Foto zu machen und es als Profilbild zu nutzen zeugt von einem sehr kranken Geist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (5. Mai 2017)

Wer es eben nötig hat, sich mit toten Kleinsäugern zu profilieren, soll es eben tun. Alle anderen denken sich ihren Teil.


----------



## HaegarHH (5. Mai 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner längeren Suche seit Anfang des Jahres mit Knieschoner und speziell mit POC leider mehrfach erlebt, dass das gleiche Modell deutlich unterschiedlich ausfällt  Sprich im Januar bestellt, auf die Liste "ist so ok, aber geht bestimmt besser gesetzt", nix besseres gefunden, wieder bestellt, passte gar nicht 

Daher würde ich auch dringend raten, ggf. beide Größen und alle Schoner in der engeren Auswahl auf einmal durchprobieren. 


Ich habe recht kräftige Oberschenkel und insbesondere Waden, bei POC aber das Problem, dass mir die dann tlw. zu lang wurden und der Protektor auch zu weit, während der Stretch und die Klettgurte tlw. immer noch zu eng waren. Das mag bei Größe S oder M anders aussehen. Auch wenn es vom Schutz her nicht unbedingt das ist, was mir vor geschwebt hat, bei mir sind es die POC Joint VPD Air geworden und das überraschenderweise nur in L. Die sind einfach ein gutes Stück kürzer und damit sitzen die Abschlüsse noch nicht an so ausgeprägten Stellen, letztens eine 2h Tour zur Probe damit komplett gefahren, irgendwann nicht mehr wirklich gemerkt, insbesondere nach den Berichten hier auf die Kniekehlen geachtet, für mich und auf der Tour kein Problem.


----------



## rmaurer (6. Mai 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Sieht aber auch nicht so aus als wäre es von alleine da gelandet wo es ist.
> Und davon ein Foto zu machen und es als Profilbild zu nutzen zeugt von einem sehr kranken Geist.


Ich weiss nicht wie das Photo zustande kam denn das Bild ist nicht von mir.

Die Meinungen darüber ob es lustig ist gehen auseinander, schwarzer Humor ist eben nicht für jeden was.

Es gibt auch manchmal Sachen die ich geschmacklos finde, nur binde ich dass nicht jedem gleich auf die Nase.

Wenn du es dennoch so anstößig findest dass wir jetzt darüber diskutieren müssen dann bitte per PM.


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. Mai 2017)

So, kurze Rückmeldung.

Die POC in S sind heute gekommen. Bei der Anprobe war ich mir absolut nicht sicher ob die Teile so stramm sitzen müssen, wie es der Fall war. Im Hinterkopf das die sich sicherlich noch weiten, angezogen und los. Die haben mir auf einem unbekannten Trail den Arsch ähm Knie gerettet. 2  gewürfelt und die Knie sind heile im Gegensatz zu allem Anderen  

Auf dem Rückweg einfach angelassen und sie ließen sich gut pedalieren.


----------

